# Dell Inspiron 1521 XP Video Driver



## icedragon (Dec 20, 2005)

I installed XP on this laptop and it took me ages to get the Chipset and Audio driver but i got them in the end. I just can not get the Video driver. I have tried all the catlist drivers and they say wrong hardware or something. 

Dell download site doesnt list one for XP but the vista section says its a Xpress 1250 but i just cant get it on. The southbridge one worked on my chipset. 

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Icedragon,
You got the southbrige driver installed?
Have you done a Full Microsoft update?

These links will give you all the divers you need:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...SystemID=INS_PNT_PM_1521&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en

And

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...cetag=&SystemID=LAT_D531&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en

Download the Video driver, Be sure you have done a full MS update first as you will need the .Net1.1,2.0,3.0.

This will install-SIGMATEL - Sound
Chipset-AMD Processor
SM Bus controler
Modem
AMD - Video Driver
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

